# Bear Rug



## Bowhunter321 (Jan 23, 2009)

How much on average will it cost for me to get a black bear pelt turned into a rug


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

here in NJ, with mounted head, i get $250/ft, extra $250 for open mouth, all with a minimum of $1250

can get the pelt tanned for 350 with no head and rugging.. just lifesized tan job


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a taxidermist and last year I had 2 bears to be rugged. My cost in them was around $11 per inch from nose to tail but when I checked locally, most taxidermist where getting around $200-$225 per linear foot. But if you are a taxi, or can flesh and salt, you can send it off and get it done for about $130 per foot.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I need to raise my prices. I think I'm getting $175/foot for open mouth.


----------



## Bowhunter321 (Jan 23, 2009)

wow, lol btw that rug looks great. but i think this 16 year old will buy me a piggy bank and start saving


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

JerseyJays great looking rug ,I love the head on it .


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

well thank you


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Mine cost me $1250 w/ open mouth 6 years ago for a 6'2" bear.


----------



## dogfoodman (Mar 9, 2010)

very nice work....


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

WesternMAHunter said:


> Mine cost me $1250 w/ open mouth 6 years ago for a 6'2" bear.


Man I never knew those were so expensive!! I could never afford that!


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*sewed*



JerseyJays said:


> here in NJ, with mounted head, i get $250/ft, extra $250 for open mouth, all with a minimum of $1250
> 
> can get the pelt tanned for 350 with no head and rugging.. just lifesized tan job


is that a sewed rug or hot glue job?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

sewed, hidden stitch, D-rings to hang, padding, etc.... as top notch as they come...


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

JerseyJays said:


> sewed, hidden stitch, D-rings to hang, padding, etc.... as top notch as they come...


Had the privilege to see this bear rug up close, great job, Jay


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

that bear rug looks awesome


----------



## cougartracker (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW some guys are pricey.. Here at my studio , we charge 115.00 a running foot and thats for tanning,rugshell w/ jaws, double felt w/ padding and all are machine sewn--all of it but the cleaning of the skull.....


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

cost of living here in NJ is outragous tho..


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

$1250 6+ years ago..
6'2"
dressed 313lb
pic doesn't do it justice... very nice detail...










a close up of the face before I hung it up...


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

looks good but it should for that price !
no offense but that seems pretty steep and a LONG wait too !
i d think twice about going back to that taxi !
but as long as your happy , i guess it doesnt matter


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

i had just over a 1 year wait on mine..


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

O thought it was a 6 yr wait !
sounds like a redicious amount of time but theres taxis around here that far behind becuase they send everything out to be tanned 
IMO its better to find a good taxi that can tan there own stuff 
1 yr is a good turn around for bear


----------



## double gun (Oct 28, 2006)

Around here (northern alberta, canada) rugs run from about $110/foot (nose to base of tail) to $250/foot I know a few that charge flat rates aswell. I have learned the best price is NOT what to base your choice on.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

i always feel you get what you pay for...


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

1Badboy said:


> IMO its better to find a good taxi that can tan there own stuff


If your taxidermist is tanning his/her own bear rugs, in most cases that's a recipe for disaster. :mg:


----------



## Ackie (Feb 19, 2010)

$650 for mine.


----------



## Ackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

here is open mouth of my work...


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

Alot depends on the size of the bear. And what you want to get done with it. Open mouth? 2 felt colors. etc... I did one not to long ago it was 6' 4" and the customer had a gift certificate and cost him 1200.00.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Ours go for 650-700$ all done with taxes.


----------

